# Any path to registering the kids of unregistered goats



## jaycee

Hi I recently bought a pair of nubian doelings whose mother is not registered. My other two does and my buckling who I'll breed them to are all registered. I had wanted to stay with goats with papers but I forgot to ask before I went to see them. The mother and grandmother were on the premises and they were just huge healthy goats and very beautiful with great bags, obviously purebred and the mother weighed 180 lbs! Also these folks were really friendly and cared about their goats so much, they gave me alot of good info I didnt know before about meds and goat nutrition. Well I couldnt pass up these two girls who seem to have such great bloodlines even after I found out they are without papers.

So I'd like to know is there any path to registering the kids either first or second generation if the sire is registered? Thanks I appreciate any info.

Jason


----------



## StaceyRosado

yes the does should be registered NOA (native on appearance) and then teh kids would subsequently be registered as experimental until a few generations of being bred to purebred bucks and then they would be american purebred


----------



## KW Farms

Check out www.adga.org for information on this. I believe they have a page all about this. :thumb:


----------



## jaycee

Hi thanks again for the information. I read the page on registration at the ADGA website and saw this which is basically exactly as you said Stacey:
..........
If a doe meets breed standards for a specific breed, she can be recorded as Native on Appearance (NOA) with a written statement of this breed appearance signed by an ADGA member (not a member of the applicant's family) that the doe being recorded conforms to a specific breed type. Either way, a certificate is issued at the same cost on a brown certificate and the goat is called a Recorded Grade. This goat's daughters by a Purebred or American buck of the same breed would be 50% American, and the great granddaughters would be American, provided there has been three consecutive generations of correct breed type (see American section). ADGA does not record grade bucks.
...........

My question now is since I don't know of any ADGA members nearby. Would it be possible to take some very detailed pics of my two doelings and get someone to verify that they appear to be Nubians just based on pics? Or must I take them for someone to examine in person?

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## KW Farms

I'm not sure...i'd email or call ADGA and ask. But maybe someone else on here knows more about that. :thumb:


----------



## Dreamchaser

Are both parents of the doelings unregistered? If one is registered, the offspring can be registered as 50% That is if they are both the same breed. If one parent is a diiferent dairy breed then the offspring would have to be registered as experimental.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm

Can Nigerians be registered as NOA??


----------



## StaceyRosado

no nigerians can not


----------



## jaycee

Both the parents are Nubians but unregistered... my understanding is if I record them NOA then their daughters with a registered buck will be 50%, grandaughters 75%, and great grandaughters American Nubian.


----------



## StaceyRosado

also bucks can not be NOAed only does


----------



## Dreamchaser

You can register NOA, but it's all the same for the offspring. If you register the kids of an unregistered doe, (bred by a papered buck) the offspring will still be 50%. The only thing that the NOA does is it gives you a name on the paperwork, instead of unregistered or unknown being in the dam's field (I belive, not sure on that). It also is good for identification puroses of your doe. But you don't really need the NOA. I have also found it very difficult to find someone willing to NOA my unregistered does.


----------



## nubians2

I actually sent the paperwork in to register my buckling not knowing any of this. My doe is 75% recorded grade and the buck is a purebred. The paperwork came back saying that I couldn't register him at all because bucks had to be from purebred parents. You can register a doeling as a percentage such as my doe. I wethered my buckling and am now purchasing his father so in the long run it worked out for the best but I was trying to prevent adding anymore goats to my herd and having to go thru more testing, but...


----------



## Dreamchaser

Yes it is only does that can be registered as percentages, not bucks. I neglected to say that. Also, as Stacey said, only females can be registered NOA. I have been getting quite the education from the ADGA, I contact them with questions all the time. I'm sure they see my number show up, and say, "Not her again!"


----------



## lovin'_my_life

I actually have been registering quite a few as NOA. Right now I am in the process of having another doe registered as NOA, I have the paperwork filled out but need someone to say, "yes, this doe conforms to this breed standard etc.; and it is a really simple, easy process. I haven't ever had anyone not be willing to do that. All they have to do is write a note, sign it and add their ID number and you send it in.


----------



## Dreamchaser

Lovin, what breeds do you have? I have the same problem.


----------



## jaycee

Hi lovin my life, were you able to get some ADGA member to sign that paperwork for NOA does on the basis of photographs or did you have to take the goats to them?


----------



## lovin'_my_life

I have LaMancha's. (And in my opinion, the best goat EVER! But I think we all think that about our particular favorites


----------

